# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Ẩm thực đường phố ở xứ Hàn

## ttn112

*Một trong những điều không thẻ bỏ qua khi du lịch Hàn Quốc là thưởng thức những món ăn đường phố nóng hổi, hấp dẫn.*Trong các bộ phim Hàn Quốc, bạn chắc hẳn thường xuyên bắt gặp cảnh các đôi trai gái, học sinh túi tít đứng ăn vui vẻ xung quanh những cửa hàng nhỏ bên vỉa hè bán đồ ăn bốc khói nghi ngút.
Nếu bạn đến *du lịch Hàn Quốc*, bạn sẽ thấy xung quanh những con phố, khu chợ, ga tàu điện ngầm, hay trường học có rất nhiều những quán ăn nhỏ nhưng rất đông khách.Ẩm thực từ lâu đã trở thành trong những nét độc đáo của văn hóa Hàn Quốc.*1. Gimbab*Món GimbabNói đến ẩm thực Hàn Quốc có lẽ nổi tiếng nhất là món gimbab. Gimbab có nhân là cơm, trứng, thịt, cà rốt, rau chân vịt, dưa trộn được cuộn tròn trong lá rong biển. Món ăn này rất phổ biến tại Hàn Quốc. Trong ngày lễ tết, hay ngày bình thường của người dân nơi đây đều xuất hiện món này.*2. Tteokbokki*Ẩm thực đường phố đa dạng ở Hàn QuốcTteokbokki được chế biến từ món bánh gạo garaetteok. Sau đó đem xào với tương ớt gochujang.Vì vậy món ăn này rất cay và ngon hơn khi ăn nóng.*3. Sundae*Món Sundae*Du lịch Hàn Quốc*, bạn đừng quên thưởng thức món Sundea, món ăn trông gần giống với món dồi ở Việt Nam. Sundea có nguyên liệu chính lúa mạch, dangmyeon, tiết lợn sau đó nhồi vào dồi lợn sau đó đem rán vàng. Vào mùa đông, món ăn nóng hổi này được rất nhiều người ưa thích.*4. Gopchang*Một món ăn thường được bày bán cùng Sundea là Gopchang. Món ăn này được làm từ ruột non của bò hay lợn. Món ăn này có hương vị rất khó quên đặc biệt là khi được xào chung với sundae thì có vị ngon tuyệt. Gopchang, sundae nhâm nhi với rượu soju ngon không cưỡng nổi. Vì vậy, khi *du lịch Hàn Quốc* bạn chớ bỏ qua món ăn đường phố độc đáo này.*5. Gà xiên*Món gà chiênDọc trên các con phố của Hàn Quốc, bạn sẽ thấy rất nhiều cửa hàng bón món gà xiên. Món gà xiên Hàn Quốc được nướng từ thịt gà và chấm với tương ớt gojuchang. Bạn có thể ăn món thịt gà xiên này với bánh gạo, xúc xích. Đây cũng là một trong những món ăn độc đáo bạn nên thưởng thức khi du lịch Hàn Quốc.

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN ĐẦU TƯ THƯƠNG MẠI VÀ DU LỊCH KINH ĐÔ - KINHDO TRAVEL

Giấy phép lữ hành Quốc Tế số: 01 - 493/TCDL-GP LHQT info@kinhdotravel.com
Hà Nội: Phòng 1001 tầng 10 Tòa tháp Thành Công – 57 Láng Hạ – Ba Đình – Hà Nội 
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3519 0717-35190727 Fax: (+84 4)35190291. Hotline : 0904 376 116
Website: http://dulichkinhdo.com.vn/

Xem thêm : *du lịch Thái Lan*, *du lịch Trung Quốc*

----------

